

The Day Facebook Lost Half Its Value - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/28/great-moments-in-tech-punditry-the-day-facebook-lost-half-its-value/

======
blhack
Out of curiosity, who is Jason Calacanis, and why does anybody care what he
says or does?

(Honest question. I see his name pop up on HN pretty often, but can't really
figure out what he does beyond mahalo, which looks similar to eHow etc.)

Honestly, this quote just looks like it was boo hooing facebook's success.

~~~
Dramatize
He's an entrepreneur who is very good at making noise and getting attention.
While his public persona is grating, he has actually done more than most of
the people who complain about him.

------
dshankar
Please don't post useless quotes from TC on here. That TC post has no actual
content, discussion or information aside from a year-old quote.

~~~
hartror
I take the post as more of a commentary on TC. This is arguably the most
powerful startup news source, and it is posting silly gotcha quotes?

------
ajaimk
One of those "quotes" that come back to bite the writer in the ass down the
line.

------
oldstrangers
I always (try to) catch myself when I start speculating in absolutes like
this. There is little to no reward in being right about something like this,
and if you're wrong, the Internet will remind you every year for the rest of
eternity. So, do yourself a favor and start using more conditional words like
"maybe" and "possibly".

------
treblig
I mean, yeah.

But come on, TechCrunch. Let the whole Calacanis thing go.

~~~
hartror
This makes TechCrunch come across really childish, if it was in the context of
an post sure go ahead and post it.

There was talk of TechCrunch having jumped the shark a couple of weeks ago. Is
this another sign of that? Certainly seems that way . .

------
Rariel
Google buzz isn't going to be easy to lure people in to. The UI/UE isn't all
that great. And I say this as a gmail user. I really think google needs to
think about acquiring the next up and coming social service...whatever that
may be...

~~~
gsivil
I guess the downvotes came because you focused on the real product instead of
focusing on Calacanis or TC.

When HNers started downvoting thought that are at least fair and for sure
politely expressed?

~~~
Rariel
I didn't really get the reason behind the downvotes...but I'm new around here
so I thought I was missing something in the rules. Thanks for your post!

------
athst
TC must just be bitter that Jason's Launch conference last week was so good,
whereas their Disrupt events have been lackluster.

~~~
daveying99
Launch was good. But so was Disrupt. What indicates to you that Disrupt has
been lackluster?

------
topherjaynes
Anyone got a link to the TED talk the post mentions?

